

Nobel Prize in Economic Sciences (2009) - ccarpenterg
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2009/info.pdf

======
johannchiang
Dr. Williamson's work is surprisedly very relevant for hackers' startups. His
transaction cost economics of markets vs hierarchies explains how startups can
compete or sell services to big enterprises.

<http://groups.haas.berkeley.edu/bpp/oew/choicetocontract.pdf>

------
Dilpil
There is no such thing as a Nobel Prize in Economics. There is a Bank of
Sweden Prize in memory of Alfred Nobel, but it has nothing to do with actual
Nobel Prizes.

~~~
timf
It does have something to do with them, it's awarded by the same institution
that decides on the real Nobel Physics and Chemistry.

The technically accurate name is apparently "Sveriges Riksbank Prize in
Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel"

